# CFOP Last Layer Guide



## raacampbell (Jul 27, 2014)

** The guide that was posted here I made for my own use but thought I'd share with others in case they found it useful also. It seems it doesn't contribute anything new for people, so rather than put up a potentially confusing guide I am removing it. Thanks to those who read it and made constructive comments.


----------



## stoic (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't think you should:
-advocate white cross
-invent your own notation
Didn't read much further than that, sorry I was in a hurry.


----------



## raacampbell (Jul 27, 2014)

I wouldn't say I invented notation, in the sense that everything I implemented is comprehensible with little or no prior explanation. It's really just two minor symbol changes, but I find it's effective in improving readability. 

Can you elaborate on your white cross comment?


----------



## stoic (Jul 27, 2014)

I guess current thinking would be that it's highly debatable whether getting used to a single colour cross (as opposed to CN) is beneficial in the long run. 
I'm not hating btw, just giving critical feedback.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 27, 2014)

raacampbell said:


> I wouldn't say I invented notation, in the sense that everything I implemented is comprehensible with little or no prior explanation. It's really just two minor symbol changes, but I find it's effective in improving readability.


The only thing sillier than trying to change a widely-used standard notation is changing it by adding symbols that aren't on a keyboard and require special math formatting. Your doc is a good read and the academic paper style could suit some beginners well, but you're not doing anyone any favours by teaching them a breakaway notation.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 28, 2014)

I think that the adding of characters actually improves readability, because it's much easier to read 

F R U R' U' F'
Than
FRURUF (I don't have those special characters on my keyboard)


In any sense, please do not try to change the current notation. I like the guide, but the notation is much less desirable than the current notation for the following reasons:

1. Hard to read.
2. Hard to say out loud, "R prime" is much easier to say than "R with a dot over it" or "R inverted"
3. x, y, and z rotations are easily distinguished from regular moves. And a notation for rotations in respect of faces is already in existence, like this, [r]
4. There simply aren't any shortcomings to current notation that have been remedied by yours.

Nice guide though! Good to see new members contributing!


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 28, 2014)

tl;dr
silly notation
there are already tons of 4LLL tutorials
4LLL can be explained in a few sentences


----------

